# Looking for a started shorthair



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

Wondering if anyone knows of any started shorthairs for sale. not looking to spend thousands of dollars but not looking to be cheep either any help would be nice.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =2;t=24937

looks like a good possibility, 
Update-- that one is spoken for apparently but there another male shorthair about 1 1/2 years old on there also.

its 3-400 dollars to fly one to you. You can't buy one for that.

I've adopted three real nice dogs off that board in the last year.

I flew one in from long island recently, it cost 330 bucks and the dog was free.


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thank you very nice site


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Brdhunt.

PM sent to ya.


----------

